# Sticky  [How-To] Prepare For The Gb Ota



## imnuts

With the release of the source code for Gingerbread, it seems that Verizon has finally accepted a gingerbread build for the DROID Charge. Since many people are running a custom ROM, you won't be able to get the official OTA, especially if you're mixing the ROM, Kernel, and Modem versions. This will give people a quick "how-to" for being able to accept the OTA update. The biggest reason for this would be to get the official modems, as well as being able to get a system dump and stock kernel. *NOTE: This process will wipe all of your user data and reset everything back to stock. Backup your data prior to following this guide. I am not responsible for any problems you encounter when following this guide. Do all of this at your own risk.*
Download Odin and the EE4 Factory Image
Reboot your phone into Download Mode (power off, then plug in the USB cable attached to your computer while holding in the volume down button)
Open up Odin and make sure that your phone is detected, if not, unplug your phone and plug it back in. Only one COM port should show up yellow in Odin. Also, ensure that your battery is in before flashing.
Extract the *.7z file that you downloaded for the EE4 Odin file so that it is a .tar.md5 file
Click on PDA in Odin, and browse to the freshly extracted .tar.md5
Uncheck the F. Time Reset Box and Re-Partition box, leave the Restart box checked. Do not check/uncheck any other boxes.
Press Start and Odin will begin flashing your phone. Your phone will restart after it is complete, which should take less than 2 min.
Setup your device and you're ready for the OTA update. Do not root your phone, deodex it, or anything else. Doing so will prevent you from accepting the OTA update properly.


----------



## jkat797

thanks imnuts! So glad we have you here in the Droid charge community


----------



## AshG

Thanks for writing this up, imnuts. I've pinned it to make it a little easier to notice.


----------



## bludevil35

Thanks nuts, always thinking of us. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kj1060

For those of us already on EE4 unrooted should we do a factory wipe or anything else before updating to the OTA? I have been running unrooted for a while now waiting for the OTA, in hopes it would have been out sooner. Thanks for the help Imnuts.


----------



## landshark

kj1060 said:


> For those of us already on EE4 unrooted should we do a factory wipe or anything else before updating to the OTA? I have been running unrooted for a while now waiting for the OTA, in hopes it would have been out sooner. Thanks for the help Imnuts.


If you are on EE4 unrooted and have not removed any bloat apps, you are all set to receive the OTA update. No need to do a factory wipe. OTA probably won't be rolling out for at least a couple of days. You can keep checking for it by going menu=>settings=>about phone=>system updates


----------



## imnuts

The only reason you wouldn't need to do this is if you are on stock, unrooted, unmodified EE4 and haven't changed anything that you couldn't do stock. If you are on stock ED1/ED2, then you should have a pending upgrade for EE4, which will then allow you to get the EP4 update when it starts rolling out.


----------



## trparky

Does anyone know what the version of the OTA is going to be?


----------



## landshark

trparky said:


> Does anyone know what the version of the OTA is going to be?


Considering the source that was just released was EP4D, it will most likely be that. I don't think anyone knows for sure what version it will be unless they work at Verizon in the department that handles OTA releases. It will be here within a few days and we will all know then. Patience.


----------



## PeterDLai

I just realized that everytime I went back to stock EE4, I used the re-partition option with a PIT file, even though I never bricked my phone. Is that bad?

I thought I needed to do it to convert back from EXT4 to RFS, but it appears that it is unnecessary?


----------



## landshark

PeterDLai said:


> I just realized that everytime I went back to stock EE4, I used the re-partition option with a PIT file, even though I never bricked my phone. Is that bad?
> 
> I thought I needed to do it to convert back from EXT4 to RFS, but it appears that it is unnecessary?


The pit file is really for repartitioning which would be going from MTD based ROMs to BML based ROMs. You aren't really hurting anything by using the pit file when going from EXT4 to RFS. Using the pit file and checking re-partition just makes sure your partitions are set up correctly. I have also used the pit file with the stock EE4 when going back, just to make sure everything is clean and set up the way it should be.


----------



## lane32x

landshark said:


> The pit file is really for repartitioning which would be going from MTD based ROMs to BML based ROMs. You aren't really hurting anything by using the pit file when going from EXT4 to RFS. Using the pit file and checking re-partition just makes sure your partitions are set up correctly. I have also used the pit file with the stock EE4 when going back, just to make sure everything is clean and set up the way it should be.


If you had EXT4 before though, and you go back to stock, you're going to have problems (aren't you?). I'm pretty sure you have to either use CWM or the Voodoo Control app to disable EXT4, otherwise the stock kernel won't be able to recognize the filesystem.


----------



## landshark

lane32x said:


> If you had EXT4 before though, and you go back to stock, you're going to have problems (aren't you?). I'm pretty sure you have to either use CWM or the Voodoo Control app to disable EXT4, otherwise the stock kernel won't be able to recognize the filesystem.


You only have to disable voodoo if you are going to flash a non-voodoo kernel or a rom which includes a non-voodoo kernel through CWM. Flashing through ODIN will take care of switching the file system from EXT4 to RFS without having to convert from EXT4 to RFS. Remember that voodoo and EXT4 are actually two different things. Voodoo is used exclusively on Samsung phones to compensate for the lag of the RFS file system. EXT4 and RFS are file systems, not the partitioning. At least that was my understanding. If I have that wrong then Imnuts or someone who can explain it better can correct me. I have flashed ODIN files without first converting back to RFS with no problems.


----------



## Cruiserdude

That's correct, landshark, Voodoo is an auto-convert script that also tweaks the mount points, and results in an ext4 filesystem. If you're running voodoo, you're probably doing it so you can have an ext4 filesystem, but they're not the same thing. Still, like you said, Odin doesn't care, as it wipes and remounts your partitions anyway, so as long as the sizes haven't changed (they haven't with anything available for us yet) it'll work just fine.

Short version, imnuts instructions in the OP are all you need to follow from whatever custom rom you're running now.


----------



## trparky

I still recommend converting back to RFS *before* ODINing a stock ROM onto the phone. Everything I've read from people who haven't done that has resulted in bad things happening.

In theory, as long as you convert back to RFS by disabling Voodoo Lag Fix first, rebooting thus converting back to RFS, you should then be able to ODIN the stock ROM onto the phone without repartitioning the phone and without the use of the PIT file.


----------



## chrstdvd

Well seems like controversy. Just to be safe I Odened back to stock just now using the pit file, just to be safe. Phone is back to stock, which sucks! I hope the update comes out soon. I miss not being rooted and I bet we may have to wait for a root for the new version. So I did not bother downloading the Root required apps yet.

Now I can spend the rest of the day putting Launcher Pro back to the way it was and hopefully it will be the same after the update.

Thanks for this post.


----------



## mjt111

chrstdvd said:


> Well seems like controversy. Just to be safe I Odened back to stock just now using the pit file, just to be safe. Phone is back to stock, which sucks! I hope the update comes out soon. I miss not being rooted and I bet we may have to wait for a root for the new version. So I did not bother downloading the Root required apps yet.
> 
> Now I can spend the rest of the day putting Launcher Pro back to the way it was and hopefully it will be the same after the update.
> 
> Thanks for this post.


Ya I think all wait for a lean kernel and modified version. How is this working for people so far?


----------



## landshark

chrstdvd said:


> Well seems like controversy. Just to be safe I Odened back to stock just now using the pit file, just to be safe. Phone is back to stock, which sucks! I hope the update comes out soon. I miss not being rooted and I bet we may have to wait for a root for the new version. So I did not bother downloading the Root required apps yet.
> 
> Now I can spend the rest of the day putting Launcher Pro back to the way it was and hopefully it will be the same after the update.
> 
> Thanks for this post.


No controversy at all. I simply pointed out the actual purpose of using the pit file with a full stock ODIN rom. Trparky added in that he recommended still using the pit file when converting from ext4 to rfs. Since I like to start from a clean, fresh slate I make it a habit of using the pit file in combination with the stock EE4 ODIN file. It's not necessary, but my OCD will kick in if I don't use the pit file







So while the pit file is not always necessary, it's just kind of a peace of mind thing to use it whenever flashing back to EE4 stock just to make sure everything is as it should be.


----------



## jfolk53

We just bought the droid charge for my wife, I haven't done anything yet phone is fully stock out of the box, the OTa update is available on her phone but haven't allowed it to update yet. My question is; should I root it then odin back to stock before I take OTA or should I just take OTA then root ??? The reason I ask is I have read where some people are having trouble getting root after downloading OTA. Please advise, I'm droidX user so all this is new to me! I appreciate the help!


----------



## chrstdvd

jfolk53 said:


> We just bought the droid charge for my wife, I haven't done anything yet phone is fully stock out of the box, the OTa update is available on her phone but haven't allowed it to update yet. My question is; should I root it then odin back to stock before I take OTA or should I just take OTA then root ??? The reason I ask is I have read where some people are having trouble getting root after downloading OTA. Please advise, I'm droidX user so all this is new to me! I appreciate the help!


No do not root the phone if it is stock now. Just take the update and let it install. I am sure people will have a hard time getting rooted after the update, until one of the Developers figures out how to do it and it gets put out to the public.

My question is about the update being on her phone and it is not being released until Tuesday. I think I would call Verizion and make sure it is legit prior to installing it.


----------



## hoppermi

jfolk53 said:


> No do not root the phone if it is stock now. Just take the update and let it install. I am sure people will have a hard time getting rooted after the update, until one of the Developers figures out how to do it and it gets put out to the public.
> 
> My question is about the update being on her phone and it is not being released until Tuesday. I think I would call Verizion and make sure it is legit prior to installing it.


Most likely its the EE4 update, he said they just got the phone.

btw, the GB OTA update has been leaked and you can install it right now http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10448-gb-ota-manual-updatezip/


----------



## kbucksot

Thanks dude, ready to get the ota


----------



## Cruiserdude

For those who are worried about getting root after the OTA, there's nothing to worry about with this update, or any for that matter. The "one-click" method, or other exploits, used on other phones isn't necessary here. Those are for phones with a locked bootloader, so the su binary must be hacked into the kernel through an exploit. Our bootloaders are unlocked, which means we can use Odin to flash whatever we want. There are a number of options for rooted and tweaked builds of the OTA update already, but if you want a fully stock phone that's simply rooted and nothing else, while flashing as little as possible, you just need to Odin cwm, boot directly into recovery, and flash the generic su binary (.zip package found at http://androidsu.com/superuser/). Then simply reboot. The stock kernel will overwrite CWM with the stock recovery, so it will appear fully stock even to an advanced rep who may check the recovery (which is HIGHLY unlikely), but you will have the su binary. Then just get Superuser (and also Busybox Installer) from the Market and you're good to go.

I'd recommend flashing one of the slightly tweaked builds, which all include the needed su binary, but this is the method for someone who wants an otherwise stock phone. New users may want root for certain things, but are not comfortable with or interested in tweaking their phone's software, and may not be comfortable flashing a full build (for whatever reason). This post is for them.


----------



## diverbelow

I was on the leaked EP4 GB for the Charge (from MDW), and downloaded the EE4 from imnuts post, and went through each step and got failed twice. Tried a different port and can't get in to Download mode, and my phone will not turn on or even turn on when connected to A/C power.

Any ideas?


----------



## Cruiserdude

First of all, make SURE you are clicking PDA, not Phone, and still have the .md5 extension. If you still have the .md5, Odin won't start if the file is corrupt, so that will confirm the file is good. That being done, make sure you have the proper Samsung drivers (check Rythmyc's thread). You'll want to plug the phone in a USB port in the back, open Odin, THEN hold down the vol button until you see the triangle, then put the battery back in, and begin the flash. Odin can be really finicky for some reason, so you may wanna try a different USB port.


----------



## diverbelow

Cruiserdude said:


> First of all, make SURE you are clicking PDA, not Phone, and still have the .md5 extension. If you still have the .md5, Odin won't start if the file is corrupt, so that will confirm the file is good. That being done, make sure you have the proper Samsung drivers (check Rythmyc's thread). You'll want to plug the phone in a USB port in the back, open Odin, THEN hold down the vol button until you see the triangle, then put the battery back in, and begin the flash. Odin can be really finicky for some reason, so you may wanna try a different USB port.


Yes, I did have the .md5 and everything was setup correctly and tried different USB ports. I noticed after the boot.bin is where it failed.

I retried to get in to Download mode at home and still unable too. So unable to use odin or Samsung's flashing tool to flash a different Gingerbread ROM.


----------



## ToXicD

If you can get back into dl mode again re-download the ee4 update and try to flash again. i was having the same problem and apparently the file had a problem because when i re-downloaded another ee4 update it flashed through odin without any problems.


----------



## fluidj

Has anyone received the OTA yet?


----------



## landshark

Heads up everyone. I've seen two people on different forums report they are receiving notification of the GB OTA even though they were running a custom ROM. One accepted the OTA and soft bricked their phone. Both users were running Gummy GBE 2.1, so I don't know if it is just limited to that ROM. If you are running a custom ROM and receive a notification that the OTA is available on your phone, do not accept the OTA. If you want to get the OTA, follow Imnuts' instructions and ODIN back to fully stock EE4 before accepting the OTA.


----------



## KarateExplosion6

OK, I'm going to prepare to accept the update now (rather than getting it with Gummy FE and taking a leap of wait or trying to constantly dismiss notifications). Question, I just got a brand new computer and I don't have the Sammy drivers loaded, it's Windows 7, do I need to DL the drivers? If yes, links would be helpful. If not, rock on!

Nevermind, I found the drivers and ODIN 1.2.


----------



## 7humbs

Cruiserdude said:


> ...There are a number of options for rooted and tweaked builds of the OTA update already, but if you want a fully stock phone that's simply rooted and nothing else, while flashing as little as possible, you just need to Odin cwm, boot directly into recovery, and flash the generic su binary (.zip package found at http://androidsu.com/superuser/). Then simply reboot. The stock kernel will overwrite CWM with the stock recovery, so it will appear fully stock even to an advanced rep who may check the recovery (which is HIGHLY unlikely), but you will have the su binary. Then just get Superuser (and also Busybox Installer) from the Market and you're good to go..


For those of you who would like to follow this rooting method, one tip I can give is that the su zip will not stick if you do not manually mount /system in recovery first. That gave me some headache after flashing su about 4 times before realizing my mistake. Also, the link above also has the full Superuser package as a zip, with the su binary and the Superuser apk in one. Might be a bit faster to kill two birds with one stone with the full zip. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cruiserdude

7humbs said:


> For those of you who would like to follow this rooting method, one tip I can give is that the su zip will not stick if you do not manually mount /system in recovery first. That gave me some headache after flashing su about 4 times before realizing my mistake. Also, the link above also has the full Superuser package as a zip, with the su binary and the Superuser apk in one. Might be a bit faster to kill two birds with one stone with the full zip. Hope this helps.


Good stuff, mounting /system is vital. The package that includes the Superuser app is definitely easier, the only reason I recommend just using the binary is that stock EP4D shows 0 bytes left on the /system partition so trying to push the Superuser apk on there may not work. Best to just d/l from the market, and you can always push it to the /system partition after debloating if you want. But hey if it worked for you then cool, takes a step out of the process.


----------



## fonefool

Cruiserdude said:


> but if you want a fully stock phone that's simply rooted and nothing else, while flashing as little as possible, you just need to Odin cwm, boot directly into recovery, and flash the generic su binary (.zip package found at http://androidsu.com/superuser/). Then simply reboot.


I just got the OTA update yesterday, and then had to do a factory reset (again) because the phone would no longer boot. So I came here to learn how to root this beast and get rid of the bloatware at least, since I am going to have to re-install everything anyway. So bear with me I am a total noob. I would like to do what Cruiserdude is saying, but although I have read the guide and everything else that looked halfway relevant to this project, I simply don't understand what it means to 'Odin cwm'. The description of CWM in the guide only talks about the process of getting to the screen where you can choose to update from your SD card. How does Odin come into play? How do I get the su binary file onto my SD card? With Odin? Sorry for really basic questions, but I really did read everything and I am really new at this and don't want to brick my phone doing something stupid.


----------



## zhakrin

fonefool said:


> I just got the OTA update yesterday, and then had to do a factory reset (again) because the phone would no longer boot. So I came here to learn how to root this beast and get rid of the bloatware at least, since I am going to have to re-install everything anyway. So bear with me I am a total noob. I would like to do what Cruiserdude is saying, but although I have read the guide and everything else that looked halfway relevant to this project, I simply don't understand what it means to 'Odin cwm'. The description of CWM in the guide only talks about the process of getting to the screen where you can choose to update from your SD card. How does Odin come into play? How do I get the su binary file onto my SD card? With Odin? Sorry for really basic questions, but I really did read everything and I am really new at this and don't want to brick my phone doing something stupid.


This website helped me out a lot. It also seemed to put it in terms I understood a bit better.

http://www.toms-world.org/android/


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Hm, weird. I've been trying to ODIN the EE4 factory file and I keep getting a WRITE failed.

This is what ODIN says:

<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CI510_VZW_EE4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL1014954.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/029> Odin v.3 engine (ID:29)..
<ID:0/029> File analysis..
<ID:0/029> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/029> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

-NEVERMIND- I used another USB cable and it worked.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Hey, guys...new here to the forum. It's been a while since I've done this...I know that I'm rooted and I did the VooDoo lag modification. My "about phone" screen reads the following:

Baseband version:
i510.06 V.EE4
ScH-I510.EE1

Kernal version:
2.6.32.9
[email protected] #1

Build Number:
SCH-I510.EE4

I think I modded my kernal too...can't remember. So, my phone is asking me to update it...I tried it a couple of times and it just freezes up. I pulled the battery and everything is fine. My understand is that I can't update it because I'm rooted. So, how do I get my phone back to a state I can update it?

Thank you for your help!
Chief


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Anybody?


----------



## Chief_Airborne

So, what is it....my breath? Because I'm the new guy? Is this thread closed?

Com'on, guys!! Help me out, please.


----------



## chiahead52

I think people are not responding because you are asking a question that the thread you posted in was created for...IE read and follow the first post and you should be good


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Chia,
Thank you for taking the time to post a comment. So, restoring the factory EE4 will unroot my phone, correct? Just want make sure...

Thanks,
Chief


----------



## chiahead52

yes the EE4 listed is the factory file...this will get you prepared for the OTA update

also see this..if you need further help
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111486


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Greatly appreciate it, Chia...thank you!


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Finally got around to installing EP4...worked out great. Pretty much the same thing that's on my ASUS Eee Pad. Very nice. Now I'm ready for ICS!! 

Chief


----------



## yourbrokenoven

That link to the factory image doesn't contain the EE4 file. It is a link to two separate download managers, and neither of them will download the EE4 file. Very strange... Better run a virus scan just in case... *sigh*

Anyone have a good link to the file?

I DO have EP4 tar md5, though. Will that work instead?


----------



## JihadSquad

yourbrokenoven said:


> That link to the factory image doesn't contain the EE4 file. It is a link to two separate download managers, and neither of them will download the EE4 file. Very strange... Better run a virus scan just in case... *sigh*
> 
> Anyone have a good link to the file?
> 
> I DO have EP4 tar md5, though. Will that work instead?


Here are the links: http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/

But yeah EP4 should work fine. The point is to get to stock so taking the updates won't mess up your phone.


----------

